# 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round Game 1: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[0-0]*


*TOYOTA CENTER
Saturday, 4/19
9:30 PM ET
ESPN*​


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> These two teams played an epic seven-game series in the first round last postseason and battled closely this regular season, with only six points combined separating them in their three meetings.
> 
> This series will be a classic battle between offense and defense -- Houston has the league's second-best defense, and Utah has the league's second-best offense. The Jazz are much more comfortable running and pushing the action offensively, although Houston will play faster than it did in the regular season, with Bobby Jackson replacing Rafer Alston at point guard in at least the first two games.
> 
> ...


More in Link


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Payback time!
*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

F the Jazz


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Its on. 
So freakin excited.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xoprknU2mSk&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xoprknU2mSk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

^Mix made by *ClutchCityReturns*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

here we go...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

well, back n forth right now


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

scola!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Scola active on defense early


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Where is everyone?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

im here


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I really hope we win...I really do


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am here now. Was only in the Playoffs forum thread


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wtf is up with AK?????


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

WTF?? Kirilenko is owning Shane


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

There's too much pessimism in the Playoffs forum


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We need to grab those defensive rebounds.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

not looking good, we are just too small right now


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

well end of first and were showing some life


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ya man where is everyone...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Batman is scoring which is always nice to see we need that second and third scoring options. With both Rafer & Yao out


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

sweet pass by Hayes


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Amazing pass from Chuck to Tmac for the dunk!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Some ****in defense, please??!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This line up is terrible defensively, we arent going to win ****. Not with this linup on this stage...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I have a feeling this isnt going to end well.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> I have a feeling this isnt going to end well.


Yeah, Utah is just a better team overall.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Grab a ****ing rebound!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Landry was playing scared out there


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Anyone notice that Okur runs in such a goofy way?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah this is getting out of control. I just don't see us winning a game. looks to be a sweep


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This is getting ugly.............

Need to turn it around NOW


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Utah is so ****ing dirty. This is so typical of Jerry Sloan type ball.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

How was Okur not suspended for that hit to Oberto?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

what the hell was bobby jackson going to do with the ball there?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Apparently T-Mac will have to take over if we want to win this game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

You know what, no matter what Tmac does, he will STILL be given the burden from everybody of not getting out of the 1st round.

Yet despite this game, and series will clearly show, that it is the teams fault and not his.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I get the feeling our players really dont like the jazz


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn it jackson, come on... Dribble the damn ball


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> I get the feeling our players really dont like the jazz


Nor has the city for 15 years


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Did Scola have something with Boozer in the FIBA games? He's like trying to make him angry


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Why do we always tend to kill our own momentum?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Did Scola have something with Boozer in the FIBA games? He's like trying to make him angry


You can see Deke getting under his skin as well...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> You know what, no matter what Tmac does, he will STILL be given the burden from everybody of not getting out of the 1st round.
> 
> Yet despite this game, and series will clearly show, that it is the teams fault and not his.


I still don't get that. I thought basketball was a team game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

LOL Korver is such a sissy...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Why do we always tend to kill our own momentum?


jackson right on cue


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

T-Mac for threeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

My goodness, wtf just happened?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> jackson right on cue


:laugh:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Calm down Scola... Calm down

But you gotta love the Argentinian in him...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> jackson right on cue


It would be only a 4 point game... :eek8:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jackson needs to learn to dribble again. I cant believe he screwed up two wide open situations with a double dribble or a screwed up one...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry had to go away for a while.

Anyone want to fill me in who is playing well and badly for us?????


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> Sorry had to go away for a while.
> 
> Anyone want to fill me in who is playing well and badly for us?????


Our bench sucked and couldn't grab a rebound. Jazz got a ton of offensive rebounds that half. Bobby Jackson cant dribble for ****.
Tmac though has been great, he is doing all he can.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Great, now we got our wonderful 3rd quarter coming up. We all know how great we are in the 3rd quarter.

Oh wait, I am thinking about a different team...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Deke is playing well too, Scola is showing some fire and Shane came back to his old self, atleast on defense.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Since Malone tackled Drexler Rockets just cant and havent beaten the Jazz in a playoff series.............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Our bench sucked and couldn't grab a rebound. Jazz got a ton of offensive rebounds that half. Bobby Jackson cant dribble for ****.
> Tmac though has been great, he is doing all he can.


Thanks dude.

Hopefully the Chuck Luis & Deke especially can start banging the boards in the 2nd half.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Start of the 3rd...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Shane for three!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Finally some defense...Deke with the block!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Deke!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Now we are starting to box out...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Game tied!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Here we go... Now we are playing our game. Defense. 
Our offense feeds of our defense


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac to the rack!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

This is the team I love!!!! And 1!!!!!!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

good news, we havent killed our momentum yet

*starts some voodoo to counteract that jinx*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

****, talked too early


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/40528

For anyone who cant watch it. Not very smooth right now. But should speed up if others watch it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jackson ****ing sucks


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> good news, we havent killed our momentum yet
> 
> *starts some voodoo to counteract that jinx*


look what you did


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

6-0 run by the Jazz


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Scola is just abusing their bigs. Why couldnt we have had Scola last year damn it...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Scola getting their bigs in foul trouble.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

FT's are going to hurt us big time...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Get that **** outta here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This is the Tmac I miss


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Utah Sucks


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

And we killed our own momentum again


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Landry has to step up now.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

anyone else notice that on the gametrack graphic where they had the score by quarter, it said spurs instead of rockets?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

T-Mac nees to atleast put his hands up on defense


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We just dont have the experience. Plain and simple


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> anyone else notice that on the gametrack graphic where they had the score by quarter, it said spurs instead of rockets?


yeah I did. At first I thought they were talking about a previous game, but then I noticed the rest of it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Free throws, Free throws, Free throws


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need a bucket now.......


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

So no progress. ****ing Korver


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

CL with the first


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

we can still come back from 8 points down


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

One quarter to turn this game around. I still believe


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn 8 points behind heading into the 4th Q at home without rafer & yao

Not looking good............For the series in general.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Its crazy we played a great 3rd quarter, yet Utah stll has increased their lead


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Brooks & Landry on the offensive end.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Fouling ourselves out of the game.........


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

The Toyota Center is "dead". Make some noise!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

damn, if we dont win our next game, we are gonna get swept.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

You know its going to be a short series when Novak is guarding the best performing player on the other team


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jackson is killing us


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

15 from 25 FTs...............

WOW thats bad


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow there's still a gamethread here!

We're a load of ****.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

So many reasons why we are losing........................

If we cant get close at hoem it will be near impossible at their home..........


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

well looks to be 0-1


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Game over. I'm gonna get ready to go out tonight.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

At least Battier is playing well.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont normally want someone's head busted open but Boozer is pissing me off. Deke take care of it.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Deron is just that good.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wtf


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

If we don't win next game, we are getting swept. End of story


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Damn it


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Rockets suck.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow this is ridiculous

McGrady can't hit a shot to save his life. Yet he keeps taking contested shots.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I hate to say it but I cant see us winning this series. Jazz have Deron & Carlos. But then behind them they have Okur AK47 Korver. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We're getting destroyed. There's still time but I really don't see any hope of a comeback. We need to get ready for the next game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Did I mention brewer harpring milsap??????


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Why does Battier give me false hope?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Batter shows up one quarter too late


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

**** **** ****


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Battier take us to the promised land!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

How many FTs has Deron had in the 4th Q..........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Why do i just keep watching 

The more i watch the more it hurts.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Just let Novak in and let him rain 3's. Maybe something good will come out of that.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Not looking good. I had Jazz in 6, but we might get knocked out a little sooner. This is not our year.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

hroz said:


> I hate to say it but I cant see us winning this series. Jazz have Deron & Carlos. But then behind them they have Okur AK47 Korver. This is ridiculous.


I never actually though we'd win the series. If we couldn't beat them with Yao last year, then how'd we beat them now with Deron and Carlos getting tremendously better, but I never thought we'd struggle like this. It looks like all the players are lost out there. Whoever gets the ball, dribbles for a few seconds and chucks it up.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

The Jazz isn't the same team as last year. Besides that, we don't have Yao. Without Yao, Boozer is going to have a field day.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We can cut it to 10...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

0-1


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, on to game 2


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh well 1st game is officially over............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao/Hayes
Scola/Landry
Battier/Novak
McGrady/Head
Alston/Jackson/Brooks

That team could beat the jazz. The team we fielded is not going to get close


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone know when Rafer gets back? Game 2? Game 3? Game 4?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Thank God I had friends in from out of town and we choose to watch UFC 83 instead of this crappy *** game. I was checking the score between fights and Houston looked terrible and Tracy didn't look like he was doing anything.

Was TMac's 7 for 21 because of great Utah defense or did he just have another horrible game? 52% shooting for Utah. Really? What the heck happened in this game?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*We have no inside scoring.
The jazz outplayed us everywhere.
We must win game 2 OR?:crazy:*


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think Rafer will be back for Game 3... Maybe Game 4 just in time for the sweep.

Lol at McGrady's press conference. He said they played well defensively but the Jazz played better.

Well excuse me McLady if letting them shoot 50+% from the field is good defense then you're either a high school team or the Phoenix Suns.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Could not catch a rebound again. They better win game 2


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am very pissed off right now. The guy showed most effort was Mutombo. Bobby Jackson wasted too many opportunities. The team overall couldn't make FTs at high percentage. Steven Novak didn't know how to guard anybody. How were we supposed to win, and why was Landry on the bench most of the time?


----------

